# [Technik-Ratgeber] Nintendo-Switch-Test: Spiele, Technik, Labo



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Nintendo-Switch-Test: Spiele, Technik, Labo*

						Nintendo Switch-Test: Spiele, Technik, Labo zeigt die Unterschiede zwischen Nintendo Switch sowie Switch Lite und hilft bei der Frage, welche Switch die Richtige für Sie ist. Zudem präsentieren wir die besten Switch-Spiele und Labo-Sets. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Nintendo-Switch-Test: Spiele, Technik, Labo*


----------

